# Can you "season" bearings?



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

My best distance reel is a 3rd hand slosh20shv, that probably has 5k casts on it, god knows how many drum/sharks etc....

I have thought about buying another, but am wondering how long does it take to break the bearings in?

I have a Avet, and a couple of slosh30's, have tossed progears, saltist, saltigas,and just about all of the other new toys and am waaay shorter with all of them compared to my used/abused -20....(I take good care of it, but it is well seasoned...)

When you buy abec7 's, factory replacements etc...are they already loosened, or do you have to break them in??

Thanks folks....

seayaondabeach....


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

The higher the number the tighter the tolerances and the tighter the bearing is which means less room for oil.

I don't think you need anything higher than 5's in a fishing reel.

With Pearldrops and a Dremel bearings can be "seasoned" in about 3 minutes. 

Blast 'em out & flush with Zippo fluid a couple times then two drops of Blue 3-in-1 and you'll be fishing machine!

Mags???? We don't need no stinkin mags!


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

rod. by zippo fluid i believe you mean C.P.naphta. it 's a thinner sold in paint stores. only problem is you only need a very small amt. and its about 9-10 bucks a quart. if you just putsome on a bearing you definately need to blow out the solution or you leave a residue. be quick on blowing out as naptha has a very low flash point, and will evaporate almost as soon as exposed to air.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Mags???? We don't need no stinkin mags!

haha.....thats cause there ain't no mags in a spinner!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

fish bucket said:


> Mags???? We don't need no stinkin mags!
> 
> haha.....thats cause there ain't no mags in a spinner!



I beg your pardon...but some spinners do have mags...as in "anti reverse"


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Sgt_Slough said:


> With Pearldrops and a Dremel bearings can be "seasoned" in about 3 minutes.


Very interesting idea.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

the dremel thing works great...dont know what he uses, but a good friend of mine can have aboutany bearing spinning so free after he messes with his dremel youd swear it would never stop spinning

ive noticed the same custer, have a daiwa shv 20 that ive been fishing since i probably started drum fishing(cant even fish it anymore until i rebuild the drag, god knows how many carhoods/sharks on that one, plus countless days locked down strapped to the pier as a anchor reel)that outcast all other ive owned, i think its not just a "broken in" thing but a comfort/confidence thing as well..youll throw a reel harder if youve been fishing it x years...you know its limits and how it acts better than the new fangled reel you just bought last monthor whenever...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> i think its not just a "broken in" thing but a comfort/confidence thing as well..youll throw a reel harder if youve been fishing it x years...you know its limits and how it acts better than the new fangled reel you just bought last monthor whenever...


yep....i got a reel or two like that, that im just very very comfortable with, because of the amnt of casts.one being a luna, i bet just this past summer having it i threw iuno how many thousands of times on the pier w/metal etc..and i always pick that reel up and absolutely smoke it.


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

basstardo said:


> Very interesting idea.


Works great too! Ya gotta be careful though - it's easy to fling a bearing across the room in a hurry and trash the shaft you've got chucked in the dremel too - trust me, I know... 

It's best to have one cut down a bit shorter so there's less to get out of control.


----------



## Dink slayer (Jul 24, 2007)

I flush mine with lighter fluid, then stick them on a chop stick and blow them out with my air compressor. I hold the compressed air flow on the edge of the bearing to spin them for 2 or 3 minutes to give them a little break in. It works well for me. Fish on! Doug


----------

